# Tigger & Phoebe! (picture heavy)



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Seems how Tigger is SO unloved, I thought I would actually post some pictures of him. Of course, they couldn't not involve Phoebe aka Miss Center of Attention. lol We had some fun outside while Harleigh was off enjoying here special Peanut Butter ice cream treat. 

_What?_









_Mmmm.. Turkey is so good!_

















_Cut his half his head off, but whatever!_


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

_He looks like a Lion, haha_









_King Tut trying to start something and get Miss Phoebe in trouble_

















_But now who's the instigator? Payback!_


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

_Awwww...._









_Or not! LOL_


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

ADORABLE!! I love orange tabbies. I have brown on brown.

I wish I was that consistant with pictures LOL. I haven't taken some in a while. I need to do some. Espeically with the beautiful fall colours.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

_Water please?_









_Oh, she found a grasshopper to torture!_


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

_Last one! _


----------



## Cruiser (Oct 20, 2010)

They both have beautiful markings,great pictures.I guess i should show my kitties too.Thanks for sharing them.


----------

